# Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus



## jigga1986 (13. April 2017)

Hallo fährt jemand von euch zum Makrelen angeln nach Holland und kann mir Tipps geben. Lohnt nicht das überhaupt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

Boot oder Kutter?

Ich war letztes Jahr von Lauwersoog los und das ganze Schiff hat gut gefangen.
Dieses Jahr gehts ab Den Helder  - bin gespannt.

Von den Kuttern in Scheveningen habe ich bisher nicht viel gutes gehört - waren eher Kaffeefahrten, als das viel gefangen worden ist. Angeblich soll es letztes Jahr aber generell nicht so klasse gewesen sein.
Das ganze aber nur vom "hörensagen" - wieviel Wahrheit und/oder Anglerlatein (danach wäre es aber eher andersrum)  dran ist, kann ich aber selbst nicht beurteilen - daher völlig wertfrei.


----------



## jigga1986 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

Ich meine schon Kutter. Was heißt den gut?Wieviel pro Person so

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weißtanne (14. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

Das kann man nicht generell sagen.Ich hatte letztes Jahr eine Tour mit null Fisch und beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr als 20 Makrelen.Wenn gute Schwärme vor Ort sind ,fängst du halt massenweise Fisch ,am nächsten Tag sind die Schwärme weggefangen oder 40 Km weitergezogenund nix ist.Da hilft nur austesten.


----------



## archie01 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

Hallo
Mein Tipp fürs Kutterangeln in NL - fahr an einem ganz normalen Wochentag , wenn überwiegend Holländer an Board sind, diese motivieren den Kutterkapitän erheblich besser als eine deutsche Reisegruppe 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## jigga1986 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Tipp fürs Kutterangeln in NL - fahr an einem ganz normalen Wochentag , wenn überwiegend Holländer an Board sind, diese motivieren den Kutterkapitän erheblich besser als eine deutsche Reisegruppe
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


Fahren die alle in die Nordsee raus? Liegt das nicht im Interesse des kaptains das die Besucher gut fangen

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## archie01 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht im Interesse des kaptains das die Besucher gut fangen


 



Hallo
Radio Eriwan meint "Im Prinzip schon"
War aber selbst dabei als ein gut 2m großer niederländischer Angler dem Kapitän einen Besuch abstattete, es wurde recht laut 
Bis dahin (die ersten zwei Stunden) waren  auf dem Kutter etwa ein Dutzend Makrelen gefangen worden. Zwei Stunden danach konnte ich Makrele Nr 100 begrüßen. Wir haben selten so gut gefangen.....
Kann natürlich Zufall sein :m


Gruß
Archie


----------



## Weißtanne (15. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Tipp fürs Kutterangeln in NL - fahr an einem ganz normalen Wochentag , wenn überwiegend Holländer an Board sind, diese motivieren den Kutterkapitän erheblich besser als eine deutsche Reisegruppe
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



Während der Woche fahren auf jeden Fall! denn dann sind in der Regel die "Vollgesoffskies" und Gelegenheitsangler nicht an Bord sondern nur wirkliche Angler die z.B. mit entsprechend hohen Gewichten angeln und nicht dieses WE Chaos anrichten.(Eine Perückke mit allen Paternostern der entspr. Seite.)
Das mit dem wenn Deutsche an Bord sind fahren die Kapitäne nur spazieren ist meiner Ansicht nach völliger Mumpitz und habe ich in über 30 Jahren noch nicht erlebt.Das kann dir höchstens widerfahren wenn Kapitän und Eigner nicht  eine Person sind.Der Konkurenzkampf unter den Dampfern ist so gross, dass das im Zeitalter der vernetzten (das ist ein toller Begriff) Anglerschaft zu massiven Einbussen führen würde und das kann sich keiner erlauben.Um dieses zu umgehen Kleine Reedereien aussuchen ,wo der Kapitän auch der Eigner ist, denn nur zufriedene Angler füllen auch dein Säckel.Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht z.B. in Scheveningen charter.Dort sind die Schiffe aber auch regelmäßig richtig voll .#c


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich meine schon Kutter. Was heißt den gut?Wieviel pro Person so
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk




Gute Frage - würde jetzt so ca. 50 Makrelen pro Angler schätzen.
Ist ok - denke die Zeiten wo man bei 70-80 Makrelen nach 2 Stopps aufhört zu angeln sind vorbei.


Mit dem neuen Räucherofen wird seitdem ungefähr 1x im Monat 4-5 Makrelen und 4-5 Forellen geräuchert und dann gibts im Sommer wieder Nachschub!


----------



## jigga1986 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

 das wäre schon okay. Kannst du einen Kutter empfehlen? Was braucht man für eine Rutte ? Kurze pilkrutte? Wann ist die beste Zeit für Makrele? Wollten im Sommer für einen Ausflug an die Küste

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

Also große Empfehlungen kann ich da schwer aussprechen, da ich letztes Jahr auch das erste Mal auf Makrele seit bestimmt 25 Jahren war. 
Die ganzen Erfahrungsberichte stammen halt nur von Gesprächen der weiteren Mitfahrer (war eine organisierte Bustour eines Angelladens).

Zum Schiff: Es ging von Lauwersoog mit der Tender raus  - Datum war der 31.7.
Die nächste Tour geht diesen Sommer allerdings von Den Helder los.

Zum Tackle hab ich jetzt keine großen Vergleichswerte, da nur eine Rute zum Nordsee-Angeln (Ostsee auch auf Dorsch kann man 3 Nummern kleiner nehmen) vorhanden ist.
Meine hat ne Länge von 2,4 m oder 2,7 m  (müsste ich im Keller mal genau nachschauen) - kam damit super zu Recht, aber würde diese keinen Deut kleiner nehmen!

Darf natürlich nen entsprechendes Wurfgewicht haben - ich hatte je nach Drift und Tiefe immer ein Blei zwischen 120 und 180 g dran.  Bedenke auch, das die Rute auch mal 4-5 Makrelen gleichzeitig rausheben muss/sollte!!!!


Werde mir dieses Jahr ne bessere und vorallem leichtere Rute (vom Eigengewicht) zulegen, da ich wohl geplant hatte, privat auch noch das ein oder andere mal zusätzlich diesen Sommer los zu fahren.

Macht einfach Riesenspaß!!!


----------



## jigga1986 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelen angeln vom Boot aus*

Ja werden wir gucken. Ich muss noch Netz durchforsten 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------

